# GLOW fit



## HOBIE (Jan 9, 2016)

I have been today at Glow fit. I was asked to an event were different health organisations & I did a Duk stand.  The people there where very friendly & they seemed very happy in the workouts. Looks good to me. If there is one in your area I would recommend. (The one in Cramlington  ran by nice bunch)


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks good, but none near me.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 10, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Looks good, but none near me.


They are popping up all the time. Keep an eye open for one near you Stich


----------

